# New sonar



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm thinking about a new fish finder for my pontoon. Either a Humminbird or Lowrance. I should have about $1,000 to spend. I live on a 155 acre lake with 15 depth, but with 45' near dam. I already have a Humminbird. I think it's a 698. I obviously don't need a big map but I do use the build in GPS to mark structure. I'd like to hear what some of you think.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

If you already have a bird 689 moving to a helix will be very easy. The menu is almost the same.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Star1pup said:


> I'm thinking about a new fish finder for my pontoon. Either a Humminbird or Lowrance. I should have about $1,000 to spend. I live on a 155 acre lake with 15 depth, but with 45' near dam. I already have a Humminbird. I think it's a 698. I obviously don't need a big map but I do use the build in GPS to mark structure. I'd like to hear what some of you think.


I got a flyer today from BPS, Lowrance Elite 12, on sale for $999, Reg $1999, Half price


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lowrance lifer..


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Lowrance lifer..


I've had both over the years beginning with the green box. lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Star1pup said:


> I've had both over the years beginning with the green box. lol


Back in the early 80,s I bought a Lowrance X15 Paper graph, from Jack Manda.
$600 was a lot of money back then. That thing was a JOKE. Thank goodness the where
hard to get and I was able to sell it for what I paid. It cost $8.00 for 1 roll of paper that would last
about 6 hr. Plus you would have to change the stylise for another $2.00
Man.....We have come a long way since then.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I still have a 15 and a 16 in the garage along with a 1/2 case of paper.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

So what did you think of them?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The paper graph at the time was and probably still is the best for separation and 1st line display. I believe the first line was 1170 on the 15 and 16. On the LCG's I'm not certain what the first line is. Ease of operation and display are crazy now with the new units. This year I'm running the 12" Gen 3 Touch again but in 3D.. along with the Gen 3 9" Touch in the front.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I'm really deciding if I should replace my older 6 series bird with a Helix 8 or 9. What do I gain as the 6 series has DI & SI. Would the Helix had better clarity?


----------

